# Dwarf hairgrass without c02



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Can I grow dwarf hairgrass without c02? I understand too much light and no c02 = lots of algae growth...but would this be manageable if I add a lot of algae eating shrimp and snails? I also plan to have java moss in there as well.

I'm not sure what the watts translate to(since i'm using led's) but I'll have room for 3 led bulbs from aqueon(48" bulbs each on the aqueon led fixture)


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes, you can. It also doesn't require that much light. Don't know anything about these Aqueon lights though.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

I know nothing about that light, but I use a clip on finnex ray2 on a 5g and get moderately slow growth from my hairgrass with no co2 and only basic ferts


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It was my experience that it didn't really do anything without co2 and moderate light. It just kinda survived. Perhaps I wasn't using enough light at the time. It's certainly pretty easy with medium/high light and gas.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't know the exact specs of the light, but here's a youtube video to give you guys an idea on how strong the light is. 

Same fixture, but this person uses two led lights. I have three bulbs available so I could just use two as well if you think three would be too much for a non-co2 tank.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvZVtmJ12zE


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Giving the tank size would help people make suggestions of what light fixtures would
work for the DHG. That fixture/bulb combo is not well known so you likely will have a
hard time getting feedback about it working or not working for your purpose.
Assuming the chart on T5HO fixtures in the lighting section is correct, then also assuming that when I took out one of the two bulbs it cut it in half, then I'm growing the DHG in 45-50 PAR/w Excel and modified EI ferts.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's a 55 gallon tank. Would this par meter work for aquariums?

Amazon.com: Hydrofarm LG17010 Digital Light Meter: Patio, Lawn & Garden

I have heard that excel can be bad for marimo moss and java moss. Would you say there is any truth to this? If so, I should probably only do moss, or only do rooted plants.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Excel doesn't harm(unless you pour it directly on it)Java moss. It does harm Vals.
Not a PAR meter but you might get a light guru on here to change the value over to
PAR.
I'm curious why you wouldn't just use the regular fluorescent bulbs in that fixture.
How many bulbs does it hold ?


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

The fixture is made for leds so I'm just trying to use what I have. It holds three led lights. I'll have to check tomorrow but there may be room on the tank for two fixtures if i need more light.


----------

